# Klingspor hook and loop sandpaper - Great value and great paper



## Bob817

Yes they are Awsome been using them for quite a while now, some of there other stuff is a little pricey compared to other sites though but the sandpaper is reasonable and well made. thankyou for sharing that review Joe


----------



## Tennessee

Joe:
I caught a review somewhere on sandpaper, and they said that Klingspor was by far the best. So I went out and bought eight 25 packs of various 5" grits and I am also a convert. The stuff just does not give up. Absolutely great on a ROS. I tried the Diablo, that tiny hole pattern looked great until you realize that most of the dust is coming out and not being picked up since the holes, although many, seem to be too small. I've noticed that Diablo just hangs in my local HD, and now has a lot of dust on the packages.
Klingspor it is!!


----------



## lumberjoe

I also agree the "universal" hole pattern on the diablo paper sucks. I usually enlarge the correct holes to match my sanders pattern. I'm glad to hear I am not the only one who likes the Klingspor. My experience with ROS paper has been limited to the Diablo, Norton, and 3M. I was not at all happy with the Norton or 3M, the diablo was acceptable, but very expensive (more than 1$ per sheet). The Klingsopr stuff has proven to be a top performer. I have a lot of it piled up now (14 boxes) and when it runs out, I will be getting more.


----------



## Howie

Been using their sandpaper for several years. Good value. Use their ROS 5" and the 3" for my drum sander.


----------



## michelletwo

you can order from klingspor woodworking shop in the carolinas. they have great deals on huge boxes of sandpaper. I have used nothing else in 20+ yrs. great stuff


----------



## jomem

I agree, this paper is awesome. I noticed the brand name on my last pack of paper for my surface sander & did some investigating & found thw home web site. It is all that I buy for my ROS. They also paper a awesome paper that I believe they call the "wood turners dream" I use it on the lathe to sand my bowls down. It last 10x longer than any other paper that I have used. I will buy no other sandpaper.


----------



## cutworm

They have some good sales on the web. I went in their store at Hickory NC a while back. Great experience. Some hard core woodworkers in there. Retirees from the furniture factories. They had a piece of lumber passing it around trying to identify it. Lots of sandpaper and hardware.


----------



## pintodeluxe

woodworkingshop.com
50 count boxes for around $15.
Works great, abrasives will work for about 45 minutes of sanding. 
And hey, the hole patterns even align!
I have tried dewalt, norton, norton 3x, gator, and freud. I think the paper is a little heavier on the freud disks, but the "one size fits none" hole pattern ruins dust collection efforts. 
Overall, I like Klingspor best. 
Even if you only ordered two boxes of 50 at a time, that's just $.38 per disk including shipping.

Nice review.


----------



## macgee

I know I'm late to the thread but hoping someone can give some advice after having used it over the years. Which version of Klingspor paper are you using? Open-coat aluminum oxide (beige) or the heavy stearate version (burnt red color).

I've used the beige version over the years but never the burnt red version and wondering what is preferred for finishing?

I work mostly with wood and have the Festool 6"/9 hole sander.

Do you guys still recommend Klingspor for the price/performance compared to others?

Thanks


----------

